# Maybe becoming an apprentice?



## Jwilson17w (Jan 9, 2019)

New guy here, I have been up in the air about applying at my Local, I live in Atlanta GA so local is 613. Anyone have any feed back for them? I've been doing back breaking work since I came out of high school, now I have a daughter I want to save myself for later in life a little bit. Dont want a desk job but nothing where I am digging holes every single day. I have pondered becoming an electrician for a very long time but never did it. Whats the goods and the bads of the trade? I am a hard worker but Im ready to settle down and get a career going and possible business instead of just working jobs. Union best way to go? Pay is a little rough at first I see but if its the best thing for the long run I can make due. Thanks fellas!


----------



## Jwilson17w (Jan 9, 2019)

I do have a little electrical background as well. I used to install traffic signals for a company in Florida, Have my level 2 ISMA cert, I am sure wiring traffic signals and houses/businesses are way different lol


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Go for it. Don't let anything hold you back.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------

